# Full-figured woman, thin man?



## Zoner (Feb 27, 2008)

Apologies if this has already been covered. If so, just point me to the appropriate thread. I was having a hard time coming up with the right search terms. (And I'm new here.)

I'm a tall, thin guy (6' 1", 150 lbs). I've always had a tendency to be attracted to somewhat full-figured women. It's not an absolute; just one of many influencing factors, along with temperament, intelligence, overall appearance, etc. I've been attracted to a range of different women, but there's been a definite slant toward the more soft, squeezable variety.  Especially if she's somewhat short (5' 2" to 5' 6" -ish). 5' 3" and plump and curvy is devastatingly adorable. :wubu:

A friend once told me that full-figured women usually like to be with guys that are bigger than them. I can appreciate that; personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable with someone taller than me. But in general, do most women who are somewhat short and a little plump prefer a guy bigger than them? Would many of them feel attracted to a tall, thin guy who loves the way she looks (and feels)? (Assuming she found his other characteristics attractive.)

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2008)

There's no absolutes. You'll find people here and abroad that prefer a variety of bodytypes: The women here are included in this.

From what I've seen here, a lot of larger women have spoken of (And I say that because again: No absolutes) about their preference for slim men. I tend to think this is true (As a standard) to some degree, but there's many that also prefer larger partners, a variety like you and I, et cetera.

You would have to ask I would think, as there's no general rule in the end.


----------



## ripley (Feb 27, 2008)

Thin and tall? That's like catnip to some of us fat women. 

I call them "10" couples...he's the tall thin one, she's the round zero...together a ten.


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 27, 2008)

ripley said:


> Thin and tall? That's like catnip to some of us fat women.
> 
> I call them "10" couples...he's the tall thin one, she's the round zero...together a ten.



Yes, but without a "0", I'm actually nothing.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 27, 2008)

Back in 1964 (gasoline 25¢/gal.), my future wife and myself at her prom. She was a size #24 at 5'-8" and me well, I was a skinny guy at 6'-½" and weighed only 145 pounds!
She still is a size #24, although she has ranged back and forth.

Adrian 

View attachment 1j-Jackie-A_Prom.jpg


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Feb 27, 2008)

That's odd cause i am a curvy 5'3 girl :batting: and i love tall (over 6ft) skinny guys. I think it depends on the person and there personally preference. I don't think there is any real obvious trend toward big guy over skinny or vice versa.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep...tall and skinny is definitely catnip to me lol
Now where are all the single ones that like bbw's? I can't seem to find any


----------



## toni (Feb 27, 2008)

I love tall men. The taller, the better. I am 5'3 and have always dated guys over 6 feet tall. However, I am not a fan of skinny. I need a guy with some meat on his bones. Something needs to keep me warm at night. :smitten:


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoner said:


> A friend once told me that full-figured women usually like to be with guys that are bigger than them. I can appreciate that; personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable with someone taller than me. But in general, do most women who are somewhat short and a little plump prefer a guy bigger than them? Would many of them feel attracted to a tall, thin guy who loves the way she looks (and feels)? (Assuming she found his other characteristics attractive.)


It ain't necessarily so, and I've broken more than a few pre-conceived notions in my time. It's been said that many women prefer older men, taller men, bigger men, etc. That may well be true, but then we might place artificial limits on ourselves. Just over 3 decades ago when I was 20, I became enmeshed with a certain man who was only 18. I'm also 6ft tall whereas he's only 5ft10. Oh, and I'm 450lb whereas he's only 165lb soaking wet. It's also been said that opposites attract but he turned out to be just as strong-willed and opinionated as I am. The sparks do fly, but in a good way! So that's conceivably 4 strikes against us, and what do we have to show for it? Only 25-going-on-26 years of happy marriage, that's what! We're enduring it as best we can. :smitten:

Thank goodness I was open-minded enough to realize that my Knight in Shining Armor could turn up in the guise of a nerdy engineering student. And thank goodness Art was open-minded enough to realize that his Empress, er, I mean Darling Damsel could turn up in the guise of the biggest girl he had ever met. He had never dated a fat girl before, but he claims that my friendly wise-ass personality "intrigued" him, so he decided to embrace my fat, and often. 

Beware of pre-conceived notions.


----------



## djrosered (Feb 27, 2008)

there's someone for everyone... i hope...

but tall and thin really does make the perfect 10, i agree.

for me, the taller the better, it allows me to feel small on the few occasions i want to be the smaller one in the relationship, and the thinness ensures that i'm not really the smaller one at all


----------



## Tracy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have always preferred taller men but not so skinny. I prefer a little meat on the bones.  Of course, what is more important is his personality and his inward appearance.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 27, 2008)

My own (admittedly limited) experience with women has been that physical details, while important, are not the deal-makers-or breakers they are for men: assuming you don't frighten small children, how you treat her tends to overshadow your appearance. It has been said that men are seduced through their eyes and women through their ears, and I think there's some truth to that.


----------



## incync (Feb 27, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> Yes, but without a "0", I'm actually nothing.




I'd be your "0", wouldn't want you to be nothing!:wubu:

I've always preferred taller men, and if they're skinny, that doesn't bother me at all! Of course if a stiff wind could blow them away, I'd have to pull out the pots and pans and put a little meat on his bones.:eat1:


----------



## Pookie (Feb 27, 2008)

I am 5'5 and I love being with a guy who is taller than me, it makes me feel cute and cuddly and 'little' no matter how much more I weigh than the guy. It makes me feel feminine being shorter. Being taller means you are bigger... lol... even if I weigh more than double what you are!

I have been with a guy shorter than me and it made me feel horribly huge, ungainly and gross. I really didnt like the feeling.

So I have to agree with ripley, tall and thin is utter catnip to us short plumpers :wubu: throw in some long hair and *faints*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered. If so, just point me to the appropriate thread. I was having a hard time coming up with the right search terms. (And I'm new here.)
> I'm a tall, thin guy (6' 1", 150 lbs). I've always had a tendency to be attracted to somewhat full-figured women. It's not an absolute; just one of many influencing factors, along with temperament, intelligence, overall appearance, etc. I've been attracted to a range of different women, but there's been a definite slant toward the more soft, squeezable variety.  Especially if she's somewhat short (5' 2" to 5' 6" -ish). 5' 3" and plump and curvy is devastatingly adorable.
> A friend once told me that full-figured women usually like to be with guys that are bigger than them. I can appreciate that; personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable with someone taller than me. But in general, do most women who are somewhat short and a little plump prefer a guy bigger than them? Would many of them feel attracted to a tall, thin guy who loves the way she looks (and feels)? (Assuming she found his other characteristics attractive.)
> Thanks!



You've got nothing to worry about. Women like all types, but tall is almost always a plus.

Also, your question is (FYI) geared at a small portion of women here, if you're asking it only of women who are short and "a little plump." THere are many actual large/fat women here dating tall skinnies too. 'sallgood.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 27, 2008)

Just as most men prefer slim women, fat men included, so do most women, fat women included, prefer slim men, at least on basic first physical attraction level. Thats just ... life. Slim or actually thin men make me weak at the knees, its definitely my base, animal instinct physical preference. tall is good, but I don't really mind about height. Im 5' 3" and have dated men between 5' 2" and 6' 5". a 28 - 32" inch waist in jeans makes my mouth water :blush: . 

However, I've dated heavier men and got on fine too.


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a "01" couple, for example.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 27, 2008)

Blockierer said:


> Here is a "01" couple, for example.



Is that a gay male 01 couple?


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 27, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Is that a gay male 01 couple?



No, they are into girls.

This is Pat & Patachon as a "10" couple.


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to think that tall men with thick heads of hair were my decided preference -- then I met a devastatingly witty, vertically-challenged man with a thinning crown and realized that short and balding was actually my preference...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 27, 2008)

This thread makes me (who is 6' 0", 130-ish lbs., 28x34 pants, etc.) feel quite...erm...in demand?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 27, 2008)

Tall skinny guy = YUMMY


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 27, 2008)

Personally, I think women have a whole lot more sense when it comes to physical preferences than us guys have. Many of us are quite fixated on appearance or a certain type, which means we may never get to know some wonderful women. 

Women, in my experience, also have physical preferences, but they are not as rigid about it and treasure qualities other than size or looks. Which makes a lot of sense as in the long run, getting along, respecting and appreciating the other, and simply enjoying each other are far more important than a certain look.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 27, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> This thread makes me (who is 6' 0", 130-ish lbs., 28x34 pants, etc.) feel quite...erm...in demand?



Yikes. I guess I (6'0", 150-ish, 30x32) should lay off the Swiss chocolate.


----------



## Zoner (Feb 27, 2008)

ripley said:


> I call them "10" couples...he's the tall thin one, she's the round zero...together a ten.


 That's priceless! (Hey, where's the laughing emoticon around here?)



Adrian said:


> Back in 1964 (gasoline 25¢/gal.), my future wife and myself at her prom.
> <photo>


You're a lucky man!



Rowan said:


> Yep...tall and skinny is definitely catnip to me lol
> Now where are all the single ones that like bbw's? I can't seem to find any


Well, if I lived a little closer to Boston...  Though I just looked at your profile photo, and I'm guessing you're a little too young for a 40 year old guy. And I'm also finding it hard to believe you're having trouble finding any. 



Webmaster said:


> Personally, I think women have a whole lot more sense when it comes to physical preferences than us guys have. Many of us are quite fixated on appearance or a certain type, which means we may never get to know some wonderful women.


I agree. Though I have found that as I get to know a woman, her physical appearance actually changes for the better or the worse, depending on her character. Funny how that works.


Anyway, thanks to everyone for the replies. I'm feeling much more enlightened now.


----------



## fatbottomgirl76 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm married to a tall skinny guy. People seem to find that interesting for some reason.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoner said:


> I'm a tall, thin guy (6' 1", 150 lbs). I've always had a tendency to be attracted to somewhat full-figured women. It's not an absolute; just one of many influencing factors, along with temperament, intelligence, overall appearance, etc. I've been attracted to a range of different women, but there's been a definite slant toward the more soft, squeezable variety.  Especially if she's somewhat short (5' 2" to 5' 6" -ish). 5' 3" and plump and curvy is devastatingly adorable. :wubu:



Sounds like we could have been married  - that was the height and weight of my second husband. We were married for 14 years. 



Zoner said:


> A friend once told me that full-figured women usually like to be with guys that are bigger than them. I can appreciate that; personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable with someone taller than me. But in general, do most women who are somewhat short and a little plump prefer a guy bigger than them? Would many of them feel attracted to a tall, thin guy who loves the way she looks (and feels)? (Assuming she found his other characteristics attractive.)



Does your friend like full-figured women himself? If not, how would he know what they like/prefer? and aren't each of us different? What works for some may not work for others.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> This thread makes me (who is 6' 0", 130-ish lbs., 28x34 pants, etc.) feel quite...erm...in demand?




You're so hot.... 





Adrian Brody, FTW \o/


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 27, 2008)

Blockierer said:


> No, they are into girls.
> 
> This is Pat & Patachon as a "10" couple.



Is that a Kara Walker? 

I'm 5'4" so most every guy I date is taller than I am, but I'm constantly amazed how many guys who are over 6 feet tell me that they love to date short women (which works for me!).


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 27, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Is that a gay male 01 couple?



LOL! The ink block characters _are_ rather "interesting" looking.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Yikes. I guess I (6'0", 150-ish, 30x32) should lay off the Swiss chocolate.



I'm about your size. Haha..


----------



## Zoner (Feb 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sounds like we could have been married  - that was the height and weight of my second husband. We were married for 14 years.


Dammit, woman! You ladies with profile photos that look like that can't just be saying these things to me. It's just cruel.

And wait... your _second_ husband? For 14 years? Looking at your photo, that just doesn't add up. Unless your first marriage was pretty short, and started when you were 8 or so.



> Does your friend like full-figured women himself?


Actually, that would be "herself". And to the best of my knowledge, no.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 27, 2008)

I love tall, lean men!

Especially when theyre wearing a black leather jacket and have long flowing hair...

yum!


----------



## amariee (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered. If so, just point me to the appropriate thread. I was having a hard time coming up with the right search terms. (And I'm new here.)
> 
> I'm a tall, thin guy (6' 1", 150 lbs). I've always had a tendency to be attracted to somewhat full-figured women. It's not an absolute; just one of many influencing factors, along with temperament, intelligence, overall appearance, etc. I've been attracted to a range of different women, but there's been a definite slant toward the more soft, squeezable variety.  Especially if she's somewhat short (5' 2" to 5' 6" -ish). 5' 3" and plump and curvy is devastatingly adorable. :wubu:
> 
> ...



I am extremely attracted to tall men and if they are thin that is perfectly fine with me. I have a friend who would fit your description perfectly and I have only really seen her date tall thin men.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 27, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I love tall, lean men!
> 
> Especially when theyre wearing a black leather jacket and have long flowing hair...
> 
> yum!



For some reason I just got an image of Dog The Bounty Hunter in my head. lol
Probably not quite what you were picturing I bet!


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 27, 2008)

Totally read my mind, deff a total attraction when a girl is shorter than me but yet on the plus size. Me being 6'0" and 180lbs gives me room to work with.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 28, 2008)

I like tall men. I am 5'3 so usually everyone is taller than me. If they are really skinny I feel the need to fatten them up. lol. My ex complains that after we broke up he lost 45 pds. He blames the way I cook. lol


----------



## bb19 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well for me it is just the opposite, i am 5'11 and large. My husband is 5'7 and average build. we are the definte "odd couple" he is dark i am whiter then a sheet hanging on the line to dry... i think preference and what you enjoy is important. what you want, take it. Don't settle just cause people may look at you funny... That was kind of a rant right there but i don't know what else to say LOL Love is love, so let it be


----------



## Adrian (Feb 28, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Yikes. I guess I (6'0", 150-ish, 30x32) should lay off the Swiss chocolate.


My build was a little more extreme, I was out of proportion. Being African American, I have a very healthy butt plus my legs are longer than the average American. I wore a '32 X 34' pants, a size 30 inch waist was to small in the hips. A 34 inch inseam was very, very difficult to find.
My last growth spirt came while I played football in my senior year of high school. So I have a 'football neck', size 18½ inch neck. That required a size #36 waist shirt. A size #36 was far to large in the shoulders and waist but, I could wear a tie with that size shirt. I also needed to wear a jacket so the world could not see my shirt fit like my big brother's hand-me-down shirt. A size 16 inch neck fit me everywhere but, the neck so I could not wear a tie.

Adrian


----------



## sugah kayne (Feb 28, 2008)

Adrian said:


> Back in 1964 (gasoline 25¢/gal.), my future wife and myself at her prom. She was a size #24 at 5'-8" and me well, I was a skinny guy at 6'-½" and weighed only 145 pounds!
> She still is a size #24, although she has ranged back and forth.
> 
> Adrian




What a beautiful picture Adrian... 


And to the OP, my preference is decidedly tall and slim\athetic\average:eat2:


Sugah


----------



## Tooz (Feb 28, 2008)

I would say I prefer tall, skinny guys in a less extreme sense. 5'10-6' is my IDEAL, but really I don't care as long as the guy is the same height or taller than me. As for skinniness, it's good, but not wicked wicked skinny.


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 28, 2008)

Honestly, despite I am not tall  I really love to see "10" couples. 
They fit perfect. 
Here is a video: "True Love". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB77_kRh3HE


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2008)

Zoner said:


> Dammit, woman! You ladies with profile photos that look like that can't just be saying these things to me. It's just cruel.
> 
> And wait... your _second_ husband? For 14 years? Looking at your photo, that just doesn't add up. Unless your first marriage was pretty short, and started when you were 8 or so.



Thank you, Sweets  :bow:
I was married the first time at age 19 - it didn't last long :doh: 
I married for the second time at 22. We split over two years ago. 
That makes me age 39


----------



## tattooU (Feb 28, 2008)

If i had to write down my ideal, it would probably be an average height guy with darker skin and some meat on his bones.

But in reality, the guys i'm attracted to are scruffy skinny white guys. My hubby, for example, is 5'10" and 130# (soaking wet with all his clothes on) He's also a chef and eats worse than any person i've met! Tons of cheese, butter and fatty foods. 

That is why HE is the one with the high cholesterol! Not the fatty in the family! (me of course )


----------



## Outsidethebox (Feb 28, 2008)

I am full figured, always have been and I actually like both. I like bigger, squishier guys and I like the skinny guys. I am currently with a man who is about 6' tall and 135 lbs, and I think he is sexy as hell!


----------



## NoWayOut (Feb 28, 2008)

Just as there are guys who are 6' or taller, average to thin weights that prefer plump women, the reverse is almost certainly true. At least, I hope it is.


----------



## Zoner (Feb 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> As for skinniness, it's good, but not wicked wicked skinny.


Well, I'm probably not "wicked wicked" skinny. Maybe just one "wicked".



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That makes me age 39


*checks photo again (not that he already had it open or anything)*
Nope. Still not buying it.



tattooU said:


> He's also a chef and eats worse than any person i've met! Tons of cheese, butter and fatty foods.


Yeah, I eat pretty crappy, too, and couldn't gain weight if I tried. But I'm also 40, with low cholesterol. 



jewels_mystery said:


> If they are really skinny I feel the need to fatten them up. lol.


I've noticed that a lot of bigger women (different friends, relatives, etc.) seem to have that urge, and don't hesitate to say it. Though, if I were with someone with that compulsion, I certainly wouldn't discourage the effort.  I've pretty much had my fill of microwave dinners.


Anyway, thanks again to all for the encouraging answers. It's just that, when browsing the profiles at any of the Personals sites, the more squeezable women always list their preference as BHM, large and muscular, athletic, and sometimes average. The one they always exclude is thin (or slim, or slender, or whatever euphemism the particular site uses). I understand that a preference isn't an absolute, though. I've got a pretty good range that I'm good with, but I just find it difficult to feel physically attracted to a thin woman.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 28, 2008)

ripley said:


> Thin and tall? That's like catnip to some of us fat women.
> 
> I call them "10" couples...he's the tall thin one, she's the round zero...together a ten.



Cool to see someone else mention this term. I actually started a thread on this a good while ago. I included the number 18 as well, I guess to further signify different plus-sized body types. Some people got a bit confused from my initial post however.

LINK


----------



## runnerman (Feb 29, 2008)

Okay, I'm tall, I've always been thin (not skinny), and I've always been attracted to full figured women. I'm 6'1" tall and 180 lbs., and part of the turn-on of BBWs for me is the physical contrasts. Taller guy and shorter woman, leaner muscles and softer flesh, angles and curves. Mmmm, curves.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 29, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> This thread makes me (who is 6' 0", 130-ish lbs., 28x34 pants, etc.) feel quite...erm...in demand?


i feel like i have been recalled (im 5ft, 3-4 inches 190 lbs) same feeling i get at FF because the woman say the same thing there about prefereing tall guys. some have a nasty way of saying it. i have been rejected because of my height alot and only once because of my weight (she wanted me to weight like 120 and she was 450+)


----------



## ripley (Feb 29, 2008)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Cool to see someone else mention this term. I actually started a thread on this a good while ago. I included the number 18 as well, I guess to further signify different plus-sized body types. Some people got a bit confused from my initial post however.
> 
> LINK



Beatcha.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 29, 2008)

I usually go for the athletic/average type of guy. They also have to be atleast taller than me. But I'm not picky. As long as I dont feel that I wont break him in half when we hug then we're good lol.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 29, 2008)

i've always thought muscular guys looked good with the large and lovely ladies

but i'm probably biased ._. *cough*


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 29, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i've always thought muscular guys looked good with the large and lovely ladies
> 
> but i'm probably biased ._. *cough*



so you're saying you have seen a lot of muscular guys with big girls... got it


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 29, 2008)

thumbing through these responses, I dunno. tall's not a prerequisite for me. sense of humor, though... HUGE! if you don't laugh or can't make me laugh, i'll get bored very quickly, suffice to say lol I love stocky guys, (like toni says ) though. thin/wiry are cute, but i'm a cuddler and they seem to like it more


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 29, 2008)

oops, by "they," I mean the guys with some extra padding


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 29, 2008)

Zoner said:


> *checks photo again (not that he already had it open or anything)*
> Nope. Still not buying it.



You seem to good to be true :wubu: 
Thanks again you big sweetheart :kiss2: 



Zoner said:


> Anyway, thanks again to all for the encouraging answers. It's just that, when browsing the profiles at any of the Personals sites, the more squeezable women always list their preference as BHM, large and muscular, athletic, and sometimes average. The one they always exclude is thin (or slim, or slender, or whatever euphemism the particular site uses). I understand that a preference isn't an absolute, though. I've got a pretty good range that I'm good with, but I just find it difficult to feel physically attracted to a thin woman.



I signed myself up at one over a year ago and listed a pretty broad range of sizes. I'm sure if there was an option for "skinny" I would have clicked it


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 29, 2008)

Thin guys drive me wild!I totally agree!I loved the youtube video!Such a cute couple!


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 29, 2008)

Blockierer said:


> Honestly, despite I am not tall  I really love to see "10" couples.
> They fit perfect.
> Here is a video: "True Love".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB77_kRh3HE



This video absolutely breaks my heart...

You see - the guy in that video is my ex-boyfriend. His name is Dazz and he's from Australia. We had a long distance romance for two years with him visiting Boston twice but finally it (the distance) just got to be too much. Then he met and married Lisa, the woman in the video - here they are on their honeymoon in CA.

He was (is! lol) the ultimate FA - LOVES fat women of all shapes and sizes and is happy to take on all the negative aspects of loving a very fat woman. You know - peer pressure, family pressure and any physical tasks that are needed of him.

I guess it breaks my heart because I want and need that from a man and I haven't been able to find it again. (Applications being accepted! LOL)


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 29, 2008)

Adrian said:


> Back in 1964 (gasoline 25¢/gal.), my future wife and myself at her prom. She was a size #24 at 5'-8" and me well, I was a skinny guy at 6'-½" and weighed only 145 pounds!
> She still is a size #24, although she has ranged back and forth.
> 
> Adrian


 

Beautiful picture


----------



## Blockierer (Mar 1, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> This video absolutely breaks my heart...
> 
> You see - the guy in that video is my ex-boyfriend. His name is Dazz and he's from Australia. We had a long distance romance for two years with him visiting Boston twice but finally it (the distance) just got to be too much. Then he met and married Lisa, the woman in the video - here they are on their honeymoon in CA.
> 
> ...



Thank you Mishe!
I had a bad conscience when I posted this video because I didn't know who this couple is! Now, I know it was ok to post this video!
Hope you will find your proud admirer.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 3, 2008)

Thin and tall is perfect for me, and i'm 5'1" and pushing 300 lbs...I like guys to be bigger than me too, but I like size in height more than weight...makes me feel feminine 



Zoner said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered. If so, just point me to the appropriate thread. I was having a hard time coming up with the right search terms. (And I'm new here.)
> 
> I'm a tall, thin guy (6' 1", 150 lbs). I've always had a tendency to be attracted to somewhat full-figured women. It's not an absolute; just one of many influencing factors, along with temperament, intelligence, overall appearance, etc. I've been attracted to a range of different women, but there's been a definite slant toward the more soft, squeezable variety.  Especially if she's somewhat short (5' 2" to 5' 6" -ish). 5' 3" and plump and curvy is devastatingly adorable. :wubu:
> 
> ...


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree about feeling feminine. Weight I could care less about. But something about a guy who is 5'7 and above. I feel so protected when I am in their arms. 



knottyknicky said:


> Thin and tall is perfect for me, and i'm 5'1" and pushing 300 lbs...I like guys to be bigger than me too, but I like size in height more than weight...makes me feel feminine


----------

